# Murano Rear Window Wiper replacement



## gregf (Mar 7, 2009)

How is this done? I don't want to break it. Thanks.:waving:


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

You have to lift it up and the role the whole thing out lengthwise.


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

3 different types of rear blades exist for the 03-07 Murano. I'd take the arm off (10mm nut) and examine it. If you're still unsure, the dealership will likely do it for free on the service drive.


----------

